
Show HN: I've collected, categorized and tagged 500 email newsletters - linuz90
https://unread.it/directory
======
msadowski
Cool project! Any chance you could add Weekly Robotics
([https://weeklyrobotics.com/](https://weeklyrobotics.com/)) to the list?

------
slowmotarget
Awesome work! Thank you

